# Arturo Toscanini (1867-1957)



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

For our tenth anniversary year, I couldn't resist programming a Once Upon the Internet montage, featuring tracks I downloaded years ago from the now defunct Japanese site _Public Domain Classic_.

The site (as well as the still active Italian site _LiberMusica_) contained lots of old mono recordings from the NBC Symphony Orchestra under Arturo Toscanini, inclosing his complete 1949-52 Beethoven cycle - from which I chose the second symphony - and some other fine gems, including this Cherubini requiem captured from a live broadcast around the same time.

(The latter serves to fulfill our usual Lenten programming).

Happy listening!

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Symphony No.2 in D Major, Op.36 
Recorded November 7, 1949, and October 5, 1951, in Carnegie Hall

*Luigi CHERUBINI (1760-1842)*
Requiem Mass No.1 in C Minor (1816)
From NBC Broadcast of February 18, 1950
(with the Robert Shaw Chorale)

NBC Symphony Orchestra
Arturo Toscanini, conducting

Internet Archive - https://archive.org/details/2-01-beethoven-symphony-no.-2-toscanini


----------

